# hedgehog dose not taste good!



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

so i was giving dini some kisse's during our cuddle time and he stuck his snout in my mouth!
BLEH!!! he tasted kinda like flaxseed :?


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol! :lol: That would have been funny to see. The only ones I trust to give kisses to is Isabella and Scarlett, sometimes Charlie but then he huffs at me like "Gross, quit it!" Isabella and her daughter (Scarlett) just look at me like "Weirdo"


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It could have been a lot worse.....hedgie feet!

:shock:


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

oh god, im glad i dont get feet in my mouth, when i try to kiss him sometimes he pushes his feet in my face to be like "eeeeee stop it!!"


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww. I love giving little Nuala kisses. It's funny cuz sometimes she'll just be still n let me n then other times she moves around as if to say "mommmyy!!! Stop it!". Lol


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

you not worried about getting several quills jabbed into your lip?


----------

